# Marman twin Engine



## JRE123 (May 6, 2013)

I purchased a Marman Twin engine.  Purchased it because looked pretty cool.  Is anyone familiar with this engine?  All I could find out is that it is rated 3-1/2 Hp and was mounted on a schwin MP47, I also know nothing about that bike after doing some searches.  I would be greatful for any info.


----------

